# Girl With a Dolphin/London England



## JRE313 (Jul 23, 2014)

Enjoy!






Enjoy!


----------



## sashbar (Jul 23, 2014)

The dolphin blocks the bridge tower. You should have moved to the left.


----------



## Designer (Jul 23, 2014)

sashbar said:


> The dolphin blocks the bridge tower. You should have moved to the left.



I might have moved to the right to get the sun better.

Then The Gherkin might have been in the shot LOL!


----------



## tirediron (Jul 23, 2014)

Agree ^^  You've got a beautiful scene here, and I love everything about the colour, exposure, etc, but I do NOT like the composition; if this composition were the only choice, then a much larger aperture which would render the background much less focused would have been appropriate IMO, but ideally with two iconic structures such as these, we'd like to see them both.


----------



## JRE313 (Jul 23, 2014)

sashbar said:


> The dolphin blocks the bridge tower. You should have moved to the left.



I could not move to the left, I was next to a wall


----------



## that1guy (Jul 31, 2014)

nice processing... but honestly in my opinion i don't like the composition... i see wha you were trying to do... however the BG is way tooooo busy

probably should've tried a different angle


----------



## Braineack (Jul 31, 2014)

i dont like the composition OR processing.


----------



## D-B-J (Jul 31, 2014)

As others have said the composition leaves a lot to be imagined.  I wish you had moved left or right.  Processing isn't bad, but a touch overdone for me. 

Jake


----------



## herde (Aug 13, 2014)

The light is awesome !


----------

